# Joest thin backed abrasives



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you guys that use Joest Abrasives, know that there are 2 versions for the pole sanders? There is the standard foam backed that is a light yellow color and then there is a thin foam with more vacuum holes. This one is a darker yellow color. Many contractors are preferring the thin version. If you are using standard Joest, please ask your local supply house to send you samples. You may be very glad you did...:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

waste of money JS


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the 'heads up' Robert. I will definitely check with CSR. It's getting to be about time to order some more discs for the Planex anyway. For my money they produce a way better finish than my Festool discs and so I've even tried cutting a buggered up disc to fit my Radius 360 Flex Edge.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the regular joest stuff. Once I'm done poling the angles, they only need a chase with a sponge (sometimes not even). And scrape out the 3-way.


----------

